# Is living On Mars A Pipe Dream?



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2014)

[h=1]Why I signed up for a one-way trip to Mars By *Heidi Beemer*[/h]http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/12/opinion/beemer-mars-trip/


----------



## Falcon (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks almost habitable.  But I'll wait awhile.


----------



## Michael. (Jun 17, 2014)

.

If I was single and able to qualify for the training I would be off like a shot.

I believe that we will eventually colonise other planets and the only regret I have is that we will not be around to witness it.

As Chris Carted stated* "The Truth is out There"*

Although the red planet is a cold desert today, researchers suggest that liquid water may be present underground, providing a potential refuge for any life that might still exist there.

NASA's Hubble Space Telescope snapped this shot of Mars on Aug. 26, 2003, when the Red Planet was 34.7 million miles from Earth. 
The picture was taken just 11 hours before Mars made its closest approach to us in 60,000 years. (Credit: NASA/ESA)
.



.


----------



## drifter (Jun 17, 2014)

I think it's a pipe dream. Makes good conversation but that's about all.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 17, 2014)

Not a pipe dream to visit, but to live there? I would say so.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)

I agree!  Nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there!  I can't imagine training for 10 years....for a one way trip.  All the kamikaze pilots got, were some Saki and a scarf.


----------



## marinaio (Jun 17, 2014)

Since we don't have a way to get anything bigger than a VW bug to Mars and likely won't under the present funding of NASA, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2014)

:anyone: ?   Off topic,  but what IS a "pipe" dream ?  I never could understand the meaning of it.

How did it get it's name?  What's it gotta do with a pipe?    Thanks.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)

Falcon said:


> :anyone: ?   Off topic,  but what IS a "pipe" dream ?  I never could understand the meaning of it.
> 
> How did it get it's name?  What's it gotta do with a pipe?    Thanks.



*pipe dream*

_noun _: a hope, wish, or dream that is impossible to achieve or not  practical

 I am using the term meaning an hallucination: "What were they smoking?"  ...course if you're a plumber, it might have another meaning: "plumber's nightmare".


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)

marinaio said:


> Since we don't have a way to get anything bigger than a VW bug to Mars and likely won't under the present funding of NASA, I wouldn't worry about it.


This is a Dutch group planning things...so I guess they will pay their own way.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 17, 2014)

quote:In the midst of chaos here on Earth, scientists are finding hope for life on other planets.

My question is WHY?  so we can screw up their planets too.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks Meanderer.  You get an A+ for trying.


----------



## marinaio (Jun 17, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> This is a Dutch group planning things...so I guess they will pay their own way.



Either they will need an intermediate station where they can mass all their supplies and crew and from which they continue the trip (none exists of sufficient capacity today and construction would take decades if they could even afford it) or an unimaginably huge rocket which would take an unbelievable amount of fuel just to leave Earth orbit, or they have some as yet not revealed alien technology.  None of those seem plausible to me,  Pipe Dream indeed!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)

_Note: "Heidi Beemer, a first lieutenant in the United States Army, is a chemical defense officer in the 63rd Chemical Company at Fort Campbell, Kentucky."    

It is easy to believe that over 200,000 applied to live on Mars.  They got that number down to 1000 +.  They will whittle the number down to 24, who will spend 10 years training.
It sounds like a "fool's errand" for sure.  There is no way Mars will be a life-boat for Earth!  Mars is a sunken ship-wreck!

Side-note: I remember reading about the Titanic.  As it sank, the orchestra kept playing  music.   It is always presented in a positive way, but in truth they were doing the passengers  a disservice.  Experts agree that the musicians should have quit playing and pack up their instruments.  This would have removed the illusion of normalcy and many passengers would have filled the empty lifeboats.  They gave up the "uncertainty" of the readily available lifeboats for the "safety" of a sinking ship.  Earth is our only home._


----------



## Ina (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone remember Buck Roger? A lot of that was pipe dreaming at the time.


----------



## marinaio (Jun 17, 2014)

I love those '50s space serials, they ran every Saturday morning; the rockets were so sleek and roomy, they always had a little exhaust smoke and the crew in those designer space suits; I especially love to see the wire the spaceship slid on for those in-flight shots.  I sure wish there was a nostalgia TV channel to run that stuff, we do have Turner Classics but they're full movies not the half hour weekly stuff, I watch the silents most every Sunday night.


----------



## Ina (Jun 17, 2014)

Where do you get to see silent movies every Saturday night? :dunno:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2014)

I watched Captain Video (and his video rangers). I don't recall him smoking a pipe though.


----------



## marinaio (Jun 17, 2014)

Turner Classic Movies on DirecTV, it's Sunday night not Saturday.


----------



## Michael. (Jun 18, 2014)

.

*A few pictures to finish it off.*

 

 

.​


----------



## Pappy (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome earthlings:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2014)

The group's co-founder Bas Lansdorp said in a statement it was challenging to separate "those who we feel are physically and mentally adept to become human ambassadors on Mars from those who are obviously taking the mission much less seriously," adding that some even appeared nude their application videos. 

Of those who made the first cut, 297 are from the United States. Canada is the second best represented country with 75 candidates, followed by India with 62 and Russia with 52. All told, Mars One is looking at applicants from 107 different countries, according to figures released by the group.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I am not so sure that life on Mars will be possible in the future, it seems pretty dry and barren at this point. I would not want to sign   up for a one-way trip, even if I was still a lot younger, but to each his own, I guess.
I have also read that life on Mars might have existed in the long ago past, and I am closer to believing this, than I am to thinking that it can be done now. 
One intriguing theory is that (since earth is millions of years old)there were earlier pre-Biblical , advanced civilizations here, and when some EOL event happened, some people we able to get to safety on Mars. They lived there, and are the ones who later came down to our early-on ancestors, helped them along the path of civilization, and became what we now know as "God".
This is pretty far-fetched, of course, but an interesting read for an open-minded person to contemplate.

http://arcturi.com/AncientAliens/HumansAndMars.html


----------



## Ina (Jun 23, 2014)

Instead of trying to go out into space, why are we ignoring the potentual of of our oceans. I know there is no air, but it doesn't look like we're going to find any up there either. Even if we could find a planet with real potentual, we would have to build a dome to live within. That has already been done on a small scale under our oceans, and I bet it is easier to pipe air under the sea than trying to generate air so far way on another world. And there wouldn't be a time travel problem. Liveing under the ocean seems a more likely option. And the cost would be less than what it would take to find, and build on some place so far away.
:magnify:


----------



## drifter (Jun 24, 2014)

You all might as well join up. But you ain't gong anywhere, not in this lifetime, not with our debt and mentality. I once had a science advisor but he died. It was Carl Sagen.


----------

